# Sansa E250 Mp3 player review



## srkmish (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok, this model is long outdated but i had to review this as i love all tech and i love sharing my experiences with  tech. 

So i dropped my sansa clip plus sometime earlier and the on/off switch got recessed and there is no way to turn it on physically now ( This is a common problem with the poorly placed switch on clip plus. It can be turned on via USB charging though.). As i am an audio lover and had already rockboxed the clip plus, i was heartbroken. 

While going through my old junk products one day, i chanced upon this beauty. Sure it felt a little heavy in hand compared to today's feather light mp3 players, but it has many advantages which make it my daily MP3 player currently. 

Pros 
- The scroll wheel is just bloody excellent for sorting through long list of songs. It is damn fast. Much better than the scrolling in clip plus and android phones. 

- It also helps that the screen estate is a little larger than clip plus and so reading/navigation is easier. 

- It has a removable battery. I have already rockboxed this player and once or twice, it has frozen in middle of navigating and the removable battery has been a godsend. I just remove the battery and restart the player. Of course, it suffices to say that in the event my battery conks off in future, ill just order a replacement via someone from US (Costs 9$).

- It is sturdy. I was disappointed by the durability of clip plus ( First drop and the on/off switch was broken). Since i use this mp3 player daily ( take it to office as well), it has been prone to falls and drops. But being the sturdy beast it is, it is still going strong albeit with a few scratches here and there. 

- I have noticed no sound quality difference between this and Clip plus. I have rockboxed both and can change the various settings to the sound quality most pleasing to my ears. I couple them with my SHE9700 ( My fav earphones) and enjoy the detail and clarity in the songs. 

Cons-

It is heavy by  today's standards. 

All in all, im glad i "rediscovered" this gem , lying away with rest of the old stuff.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 25, 2013)

Justin Bieber fan spotted..  btw heavy players give a manly feeling imo


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice review!!! How much did it cost you??? 

Btw, funda behind your avatar???


----------



## srkmish (Dec 25, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Nice review!!! How much did it cost you???
> 
> Btw, funda behind your avatar???



It was a gift from my cousin brother when he had gone to UK for onsite work. The little kid in the pic is me and the guy is my cousin bro( same who gifted me).  I was holding one of those chocolate cigarettes and pretending to light it while he was enjoying an actual one  .


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 25, 2013)

srkmish said:


> It was a gift from my cousin brother when he had gone to UK for onsite work. The little kid in the pic is me and the guy is my cousin bro( same who gifted me).  I was holding one of those chocolate cigarettes and pretending to light it while he was enjoying an actual one  .



Cute but kinda weird...


----------

